# What furry novel you wish existed?



## furvoreite (Jan 4, 2020)

Let's say your favourite author agrees to write a novel for you. Any novel at all. What would you ask them to write? What would the novel be about? Please be as specific as you can :3 

Personally, I think I'd want an adventure-romance novel between a human and an anthro. It's such a rare breed...


----------



## Arnak (Jan 4, 2020)

Fluff, the story of how one man showed the world that anthros are people too. Adventure, suspense, romance and comedy all come together as our hero goes from a shy, soft spoken geek to the hero that anthros need. 

Or alternatively, a Pokemon romance novel written by Nintendo itself... Yeah that one is weird...


----------



## furvoreite (Jan 5, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Fluff, the story of how one man showed the world that anthros are people too. Adventure, suspense, romance and comedy all come together as our hero goes from a shy, soft spoken geek to the hero that anthros need.
> 
> Or alternatively, a Pokemon romance novel written by Nintendo itself... Yeah that one is weird...


Oh, I'd definitely read the first one! As for the second one...I can't really imagine it XD


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 5, 2020)

Journey To The West except it's just reskinned with every character being anthros instead of just some characters being anthros.

By the way, I do recommend reading the original. It sort of did act as the template of Eastern literature for good while.


----------



## furvoreite (Jan 6, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Journey To The West except it's just reskinned with every character being anthros instead of just some characters being anthros.
> 
> By the way, I do recommend reading the original. It sort of did act as the template of Eastern literature for good while.


Hmm, never heard of it. I'll check it out!


----------



## furvoreite (Jan 6, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Fluff, the story of how one man showed the world that anthros are people too. Adventure, suspense, romance and comedy all come together as our hero goes from a shy, soft spoken geek to the hero that anthros need.
> 
> Or alternatively, a Pokemon romance novel written by Nintendo itself... Yeah that one is weird...


By the way, you might want to check out Spirit Walker by Fel weavespinner.net: Worlds of Fel
It's about a human who becomes a Shaman and dedicates his life to helping the anthros in his world, who are basically treated as slaves of humanity. There's adventure, suspense, romance...it seems to fit nicely with what you describe. Mind you, the book is far from perfect - it's in dire need of editing, but there's some really nice things going on there. The guy has imagination, and the magic system is fantastic.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 6, 2020)

Harry Potter!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 6, 2020)

furvoreite said:


> Hmm, never heard of it. I'll check it out!


Just look up the PDF of it. The story was written all the way back in ancient China so it shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## hara-surya (Jan 11, 2020)

I've had some idea that involve anthro characters in a future world, but since no one else wants to write them I've taken it upon myself. It's just that they're kind of on the back burner right now in favor of other ideas.

Not even the back burner, they're kind of on that oddball fifth circle between the two in the rear that's more of a "keep warm" plate.

Just for an example, one idea combines ideas from _Without Remorse_ by Tom Clancy, _Nikita _(or _Point of No Return_) directed by Luc Besson, _Surviving the Game_ with Ice-T, Rutger Hauer and Gary Busey with a sprinkling of stuff from _Neuromancer_ by William Gibson. A human "razorgirl" on the run from a faceless agency get into a romance with a cat-woman who ends up hunted down for sport, only for the razorgirl to turn the tables and hunt, and brutally kill, everyone involved in the girlfriend's murder. The catch? The main killer is a rogue AI coordinating the hunts for rich people.

Another idea has a "mean girl" in a high school find herself swapped into the body of a cat-person and has to face the discrimination she was once part of inflicting.

Another one, frankly, simply retells _Leon: The Professional_ with animal people in the same setting as above. Matilda is a rabbit woman named Rachael and is a a former amusement part actress. Leon is a fox-man combat vet turned hit man named Baxter. The Gary Oldman character is involved in trafficking a quasi-legal drug called Love.

For what it's worth, Luc Besson is my favorite action movie director.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 11, 2020)

A close friend of mine, Aelius, has been working on two novels; _Auran Legend _and _Auran Connection_.  _Legend_ is about these “Auran Sages” who have superpowers but it is in somewhat historical times, maybe 18th century or 19th century.  _Connection _is about the same kinds of people thousands of years later, in futuristic cyberpunk-ish times; some of the characters in _Connection _are descendants of characters in _Legend_.

He has drawn art of characters from both novels, and I have been very enchanted by it all.  Ever since I started following him in 2007, I have been eagerly waiting for the day I could hold a finished copy of those novels in my hands.  I have also read some of the stuff he has written; it could turn my day-to-day negativity on its head.

Fun fact: my current avatar was drawn by him.  ^_^


----------

